# DTG Printers in Massachusetts



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Is there anyone that do DTG printing in the Massachusetts area?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

check in the classifieds here in Tshirt forums someone else was asking ..


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Where from the 508!


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Bosstown did you find anyone?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Tshirtmafia are you from MASS


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

CapeCodder, I didn't get your last email.
I have a question for you. can you email be.


----------



## jays tshirt shop (Oct 10, 2014)

im from mass


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Are you close to Cambridge?


----------



## jays tshirt shop (Oct 10, 2014)

hi Tony and Louise I'm about 1 hour away from Cambridge ..I'd love to come and watch you run your machine ..if there's a special word for newbie I would take that cake just figured out how to get the printers to have power now its telling me to set paper levels I hold down the pause button and it says reset for one second and goes back to saying set paper levels I just can't wait for the fun part. To begin (maybe)


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

What type of printer do you have?


----------



## jays tshirt shop (Oct 10, 2014)

I have the neoflex it came with the textile and solvent printers and the base


----------

